# Doppelperfekt



## MrMagoo

Kajjo said:


> Na, das nenne ich Völkerverständigung! Oder das Kreativgenie der Werbemacher hat in Geschichte nicht _aufgepaßt gehabt_...
> 
> Kajjo



Doppelperfekt!! Und das aus Deinem Munde bzw. Deinen Fingern... 

Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## Kajjo

MrMagoo said:


> Doppelperfekt!! Und das aus Deinem Munde bzw. Deinen Fingern...



Oh Gott!

Kajjo


----------



## Jana337

Kajjo said:


> Oh Gott!
> 
> Kajjo


Und ich wollte diese mir unbekannte Zeitform irgendwo nachschlagen! 

Jana


----------



## MrMagoo

Jana337 said:


> Und ich wollte diese mir unbekannte Zeitform irgendwo nachschlagen!
> 
> Jana


 

Das kannst Du: Sie müßte im Duden zumindest erwähnt werden. 
Das "Doppelperfekt", wie diese Zeitform genannt wird, macht große Fortschritte und ist mittlerweile recht verbreitet, v.a. was die gesprochene Sprache angeht.

Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## jester.

MrMagoo said:


> Das kannst Du: Sie müßte im Duden zumindest erwähnt werden.
> Das "Doppelperfekt", wie diese Zeitform genannt wird, macht große Fortschritte und ist mittlerweile recht verbreitet, v.a. was die gesprochene Sprache angeht.
> 
> Gruß
> -MrMagoo



In Bastain Sicks großartigen Büchern wird das Doppelperfekt natürlich auch erwähnt.


----------



## Kajjo

Jana337 said:


> Und ich wollte diese mir unbekannte Zeitform irgendwo nachschlagen!



Diese für mich eher grob umgangssprachliche Form verstärkt das Perfekt, ist in der Alltagssprache aber gar nicht so selten und wohl vor allem im süddeutschen Raum verbreitet.

Sehr lernenswert! )

Kajjo


----------



## Jana337

MrMagoo said:


> Das kannst Du: Sie müßte im Duden zumindest erwähnt werden.
> Das "Doppelperfekt", wie diese Zeitform genannt wird, macht große Fortschritte und ist mittlerweile recht verbreitet, v.a. was die gesprochene Sprache angeht.
> 
> Gruß
> -MrMagoo


Nein, keine Erwähnung im Duden.

Im Netz habe ich festgestellt, dass es im Ruhrgebiet vorkommt.

Jana


----------



## heidita

Eigentlich sehr gewönlich bei uns in der Gegend, findest du nicht , Magoo?


----------



## jester.

Also hier in West-NRW höre ich es nur ganz ganz selten. Selber verwende ich es nie.


----------



## MrMagoo

Kajjo said:


> Diese für mich eher grob umgangssprachliche Form verstärkt das Perfekt, ist in der Alltagssprache aber gar nicht so selten und wohl vor allem im süddeutschen Raum verbreitet.
> 
> Sehr lernenswert! )
> 
> Kajjo


 

Nicht ganz: Das Doppelperfekt "verstärkt" das Perfekt nicht, es ersetzt das Präteritum:

Die süddeutschen Mundarten leiden unter dem sog. "oberdeutschen Präteritumschwund" - ... nein, das wird jetzt kein medizinischer Befund, sondern ein linguistischer! 

Im süddeutschen Sprachraum verschwindet (schon seit Jahrhunderten!!) das einfache Präteritum, Formen wie "er trug, las, machte, sagte" existieren in der gesprochenen Sprache häufig so gut wie nicht (mehr): Sie werden durch eine besondere Form, das "Doppelperfekt" ersetzt.

"Schuld" sind wahrscheinlich die schwachen Verben:
In vielen süddeutschen Mundarten verschwindet das "e" der Präteritumendung "-te-" im Gesprochenen: _er macht', er sagt'_ 
---> Folge: Die Form des Präteritum fällt lautlich oft mit der des Präsens zusammen. 
Um diesen Mißstand auszugleichen, weicht man auf das viel deutlichere Doppelperfekt aus.

Diese Entwicklung greift nun weiter um sich und "wandert" Richtung Norden. Ob nun in nördlicheren Gebieten das Präteritum wie im Süden schwindet und sich daher das Doppelperfekt ausbreiten kann, oder ob das Doppelperfekt nach Norden wandert und dabei das Präteritum verdrängt, müßte man mal beobachten.

Viele Grüße
-MrMagoo


----------



## MrMagoo

heidita said:


> Eigentlich sehr gewönlich bei uns in der Gegend, findest du nicht , Magoo?


 
Also hier ist es auf jeden Fall recht üblich. 
Ich würde nicht soweit gehen und sagen, daß es ständig verwendet wird, aber es ist schon recht häufig.

-MrMagoo


----------



## MrMagoo

Jana337 said:


> Nein, keine Erwähnung im Duden.


 
Interessant - nicht mal als unbedingt zu vermeidende "Fehlkonstruktion"?!  Der Duden verurteilt solche sprachlichen Entwicklungen ja sehr gerne mal...


----------



## Jana337

MrMagoo said:


> Interessant - nicht mal als unbedingt zu vermeidende "Fehlkonstruktion"?!  Der Duden verurteilt solche sprachlichen Entwicklungen ja sehr gerne mal...


Volltextsuche - gar keine Treffer, tut mir Leid. 

Jana


----------



## jester.

MrMagoo said:


> Nicht ganz: Das Doppelperfekt "verstärkt" das Perfekt nicht, es ersetzt das Präteritum:
> 
> Die süddeutschen Mundarten leiden unter dem sog. "oberdeutschen Präteritumschwund" - ... nein, das wird jetzt kein medizinischer Befund, sondern ein linguistischer!
> 
> Im süddeutschen Sprachraum verschwindet (schon seit Jahrhunderten!!) das einfache Präteritum, Formen wie "er trug, las, machte, sagte" existieren in der gesprochenen Sprache häufig so gut wie nicht (mehr): Sie werden durch eine besondere Form, das "Doppelperfekt" ersetzt.
> 
> "Schuld" sind wahrscheinlich die schwachen Verben:
> In vielen süddeutschen Mundarten verschwindet das "e" der Präteritumendung "-te-" im Gesprochenen: _er macht', er sagt'_
> ---> Folge: Die Form des Präteritum fällt lautlich oft mit der des Präsens zusammen.
> Um diesen Mißstand auszugleichen, weicht man auf das viel deutlichere Doppelperfekt aus.
> 
> Diese Entwicklung greift nun weiter um sich und "wandert" Richtung Norden. Ob nun in nördlicheren Gebieten das Präteritum wie im Süden schwindet und sich daher das Doppelperfekt ausbreiten kann, oder ob das Doppelperfekt nach Norden wandert und dabei das Präteritum verdrängt, müßte man mal beobachten.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> -MrMagoo



Bastian Sick hat für das Doppelperfekt eine andere Erklärung. Was hälst du von ihr? (Du hast doch die Bücher, oder?)


----------



## MrMagoo

Jana337 said:


> Volltextsuche - gar keine Treffer, tut mir Leid.
> 
> Jana


 
Nun, wenn der Duden mal nicht urteilt, verschanzt er sich auch gern mal hinter der Mauer der Ignoranz... *gg*

Ich habe allerdings in irgndeinem Buch erst vor kurzem dazu etwas gelesen (ich dachte sogar, es wäre der Duden gewesen, aber) ich schau noch mal nach und laß Dich wissen, wenn ich etwas gefunden habe.

Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## MrMagoo

j3st3r said:


> Bastian Sick hat für das Doppelperfekt eine andere Erklärung. Was hälst du von ihr? (Du hast doch die Bücher, oder?)


 
Ich habe z. Zt. nur den zweiten Band hier.
Wo genau steht denn das Kapitel darüber?


----------



## jester.

MrMagoo said:


> Ich habe z. Zt. nur den zweiten Band hier.
> Wo genau steht denn das Kapitel darüber?



Band 1, Seite 179.


----------



## MrMagoo

j3st3r said:


> Band 1, Seite 179.


 
Mist! 
Könntest Du ganz kurz anreißen, was Sick dazu meint?! 
Das würd mich jetzt doch mal interessieren. Ich hielt vor einigen Semestern mal eine Präsentation über das Doppelperfekt und den oberdeutschen Präteritumschwund; die verwendete Literatur zeigte eigentlich nur das auf, was ich oben grob umrissen habe, aber vielleicht ist Sick ja noch zu anderen Erkenntnissen gekommen?! 

Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## jester.

Laut Sick liegt die Ursache des "Ultra-Perfekts", wie er es nennt, in der Natur der Umgangssprache. Da nämlich beim Reden öfter mal durch Neben- und Störgeräusche Teile von Sätzen verloren gehen, hat sich das Ultra-Perfekt etabliert, um den Vergangenheitscharakter zu verstärken und Missverständnissen vorzubeugen.

Allerdings überzeugt mich diese Erklärung inzwischen auch nicht mehr so sehr...


----------



## Henryk

Hallo,

http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/zwiebelfisch/0,1518,295317,00.html

http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/gesellschaft/0,1518,295317,00.html


----------



## jester.

Henryk said:


> Hallo,
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/zwiebelfisch/0,1518,295317,00.html



 Genau das ist es.


----------



## MrMagoo

Danke für die Zusammenfassung und den Link.

So ganz kann ich mich mit Sicks Erklärung auch nicht anfreunden... die "Störgeräusche" der Alltagssprache, die Satzteile verschwinden lassen, können natürlich das Doppelperfekt weiter fördern, dennoch bleibt dabei eine Frage ungeklärt: Wenn dies also der Grund ist, warum ist das Doppelperfekt dann im südlichen Sprachgebiet weitaus häufiger anzutreffen als im Norden? Gibt es im Norden weniger Störmomente als im Süden? Womöglich ist es das Echo der Alpen, das hier kommunikationshemmend wirkt... 
Die anderen Ansätze halte ich da für schlüssiger.

-MrMagoo


----------



## Whodunit

Ich bin eher der Meinung, dass das Doppelperfekt in meiner Region für das Plusquamperfekt verwendet wird. Beispiel:

Ich hatt' dir das extra noch gesagt.
Er hatt' dir das extra noch gesagt.

Nun, im zweiten Teil ist "hatt" nicht von "hat" zu unterschieden, dafür wird noch ein "gehabt" angehängt, um genau zu sagen, dass es schon etwas länger her ist. Die Erklärung von Sick gefällt mir sehr wohl, deine jedoch, MrMagoo, nicht so. Das Präteritumsproblem lösen wir hier ganz anders: "er sagte" bleibt auch so; wenn es unbedingt betont werden muss, dass es um die Vergangenheit geht, wird entweder ein "hatte" vorangestellt oder später noch einmal "sagtE" erwähnt. Ich habe auch schon öfter beobachten können, dass wir sogar lieber die schwachen Formen bevorzugen: ruften, kriechten, ...


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:


> Ich bin eher der Meinung, dass das Doppelperfekt in meiner Region für das Plusquamperfekt verwendet wird. Beispiel:
> 
> Ich hatt' dir das extra noch gesagt.
> Er hatt' dir das extra noch gesagt.
> 
> Nun, im zweiten Teil ist "hatt" nicht von "hat" zu unterschieden, dafür wird noch ein "gehabt" angehängt, um genau zu sagen, dass es schon etwas länger her ist. Die Erklärung von Sick gefällt mir sehr wohl, deine jedoch, MrMagoo, nicht so. Das Präteritumsproblem lösen wir hier ganz anders: "er sagte" bleibt auch so; wenn es unbedingt betont werden muss, dass es um die Vergangenheit geht, wird entweder ein "hatte" vorangestellt oder später noch einmal "sagtE" erwähnt. Ich habe auch schon öfter beobachten können, dass wir sogar lieber die schwachen Formen bevorzugen: ruften, kriechten, ...


 

Ja, aber Du wohnst im nördlichen Sprachgebiet - und in ländlicherer Gegend, wo die Präteritumformen wahrscheinlich (auch durch den Dialekt) "geschützter" sind als anderswo?! Müßte man mal nachforschen...


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:


> Ja, aber Du wohnst im nördlichen Sprachgebiet - und in ländlicherer Gegend, wo die Präteritumformen wahrscheinlich (auch durch den Dialekt) "geschützter" sind als anderswo?! Müßte man mal nachforschen...


 
Viel Spaß dabei. 

Aber lebe ich wirklich im nördlichen Sprachgebiet? In meinem Dialekt gibt es sowohl viele südliche (i hab) als auch nördliche Einflüsse (gesacht/chesacht).


----------



## gaer

I found this:

"Das Bild des Tages zeigt übrigens wie er bei uns getestet hat , ob wenigstens seine echt ziemlich wichtigen Daten nicht verloren gegangen gewesen sein ... "   

Is this a joke? Do people actually talk this way? It sounds like something out of Samuel Clemens' book, _The Awful German Language_, where Clemans talks about all the verbs ending up on the last page!

I think I must live a very sheltered life when it comes to the kind of German I see.  

Gaer


----------



## MrMagoo

gaer said:


> I found this:
> 
> "Das Bild des Tages zeigt übrigens wie er bei uns getestet hat , ob wenigstens seine echt ziemlich wichtigen Daten nicht verloren gegangen gewesen sein ... "
> 
> Is this a joke? Do people actually talk this way? It sounds like something out of Samuel Clemens' book, _The Awful German Language_, where Clemans talks about all the verbs ending up on the last page!
> 
> I think I must live a very sheltered life when it comes to the kind of German I see.
> 
> Gaer


 

Hi Gaer,

yes, people do talk like that (not always though, and more likely in Southern regions) - it's true - what do you think why German is such an awful language?!? *haha* 
(btw.: Did you mean Mark Twain or is there another book that I don't know but deals with the same topic...?!).

-MrMagoo


----------



## gaer

MrMagoo said:


> Hi Gaer,
> 
> yes, people do talk like that (not always though, and more likely in Southern regions) - it's true - what do you think why German is such an awful language?!? *haha*
> (btw.: Did you mean Mark Twain or is there another book that I don't know but deals with the same topic...?!).
> 
> -MrMagoo


Magoo,

Mark Twain, or Samual Clemens, of course wrote "The Awful German Language," but it is not a book. That was carelessness on my part. I know better. Have you ever read it? It may not quite make sense to anyone whose mothern tongue is not English.

And by the way, I don't mean to make fun of the way people talk, since it's actually very entertaining to enjoy the different styles of communication you see here and there, in any country, but that did seem like too many verbs for any language. 

Gaer


----------



## cj427

Just to clarify, Mark Twain was Samuel Clemens' nom de plume.  As Wikipedia has it:



> Clemens usually maintained that his primary pen name, "Mark Twain," came from his years on the riverboat, where two fathoms (12 ft, approximately 3.7m) or "safe water" was measured on the sounding line and marked by calling "mark twain".




The first time I read "The Awful German Language", I laughed 'til I cried.  They don't make 'em like Mark Twain anymore.


----------



## FloVi

cj427 said:


> The first time I read "The Awful German Language", I laughed 'til I cried.



Es gibt auf vielen englischsprachigen Deutschlern-Seiten diese Liste: "X Gründe, warum ich Deutsch lernen soll". Ein Grund fehlt immer: "Mark Twain hat die Sprache geliebt."


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:


> I found this:
> 
> "Das Bild des Tages zeigt übrigens wie er bei uns getestet hat , ob wenigstens seine echt ziemlich wichtigen Daten nicht verloren gegangen gewesen sein ... "


 
Nein, Gaer, du hast Recht. So einen Satz würde man sicherlich nicht sagen. Wenn ich es tatsächlich sagen würde, so würde ich sicherlich "sein" vergessen.


----------



## Lykurg

Aber ohne das "sein" fehlt dem armen Satz doch das finite Verb! 

(Ok, ok, der Konjunktiv ist etwas mißglückt, aber wenn schon, fällt das "gewesen" weg.)


----------



## Paskovich

Also für mich hört sich dieser Satz und das Doppelperfekt überhaupt recht ätzend an.
Wir sind hier im Osten, oder zumindest in meinem Landkreis , wohl davon nicht so stark betroffen.

Ich glaube das letzte Mal habe ich diese Konstruktion in der Grundschule gehört.


----------



## Whodunit

Lykurg said:


> Aber ohne das "sein" fehlt dem armen Satz doch das finite Verb!
> 
> (Ok, ok, der Konjunktiv ist etwas mißglückt, aber wenn schon, fällt das "gewesen" weg.)


 
Nein, denn wenn ich mehr als vier Verben hintereinander benutze, dann weiß ich doch nicht mal mehr, was ich eigentlich sagen wollte. Ich würde vielleicht bis zum "gewesen" kommen und, nur wenn ich Glück habe, noch ein zufälliges "sein" oder "haben" nachstellen.


----------



## Whodunit

Paskovich said:


> Also für mich hört sich dieser Satz und das Doppelperfekt überhaupt recht ätzend an.
> Wir sind hier im Osten, oder zumindest in meinem Landkreis , wohl davon nicht so stark betroffen.


 
Ich lebe auch im Osten, und diese Konstruktion ist hier sehr üblich. Den von Gaer aufgeführten Satz würde ich dennoch nie so sagen, denn das sind mir zu viele Verben in einem Satzteil. Allerdings kann ich mir "das hab ich dir doch schon mal gesagt gehabt" gut vorstellen. Gaer, wie klänge denn "I've had said that to you already" im Englischen? 



> Ich glaube das letzte Mal habe ich diese Konstruktion in der Grundschule gehört.


 
Wirklich? Ich könnte mich an kein Gespräch erinnern, in dem ein Kind diese Konstruktion verwendet hätte.


----------



## FloVi

Whodunit said:


> Wirklich? Ich könnte mich an kein Gespräch erinnern, in dem ein Kind diese Konstruktion verwendet hätte.



Kinder verwenden das weniger subtil: "Das will ich haben, haben, haben, haben, haben..."


----------



## Whodunit

FloVi said:


> Kinder verwenden das weniger subtil: "Das will ich haben, haben, haben, haben, haben..."


 
Das ist doch kein Perfekt, Mensch. 

Meinst du "das *wollte* ich haben"?


----------



## FloVi

Whodunit said:


> Das ist doch kein Perfekt, Mensch.



Für Kinder ist das absolut perfekt. In Verbindung mit "Füße stampfen" und "Boden rollen" funktioniert es fast immer. Perfekter geht's nicht.


----------



## Whodunit

FloVi said:


> Für Kinder ist das absolut perfekt. In Verbindung mit "Füße stampfen" und "Boden rollen" funktioniert es fast immer. Perfekter geht's nicht.


 
Wir sprechen hier doch nicht von "doppel*t* perfekt", sondern vom "Doppelperfekt".


----------



## MrMagoo

gaer said:


> Magoo,
> 
> Mark Twain, or Samual Clemens, of course wrote "The Awful German Language," but it is not a book. That was carelessness on my part. I know better. Have you ever read it? It may not quite make sense to anyone whose mothern tongue is not English.
> 
> And by the way, I don't mean to make fun of the way people talk, since it's actually very entertaining to enjoy the different styles of communication you see here and there, in any country, but that did seem like too many verbs for any language.
> 
> Gaer


 

Oh, I'm sorry ... I didn't know "Mark Twain" was Samuel Clemens' pseudonym - wieder was gelernt! 

I read the "Awful German Language", yes - a great text, I love it!
Especially that little Fishwife-passage is awesome!! D) 

-MrMagoo


----------



## jazyk

Englisch hat eine Sorte Doppelperfekt, wenn man

If I would have seen her, I would have said hello.

sagt.

Einige Sprachwissenschafter nennen diese Konstruktion _the plupluperfect_.


----------



## Whodunit

Jazyk, the English sentence sounds really strange to me. I would say "If I had seen her, ..." And the second part does not have anything to do with plupluperfect; it's just the normal _conditional perfect_.


----------



## jazyk

I know that, but that's how some people say it.

I have an article here about it. If you'd like to read it, I'll gladly scan it and send it to you. Just send me a PM with your e-mail address.



> And the second part does not have anything to do with plupluperfect


I think you may be confusing it with plus-que-parfait or Plusquamperfekt or past perfect, which is not the same thing.


----------



## gaer

cj427 said:


> Just to clarify, Mark Twain was Samuel Clemens' nom de plume.


Right, and I should have mentioned it. I think everyone in the US knows the origin of his pen name—or anyone who knows his books. 
[/color]
The first time I read "The Awful German Language", I laughed 'til I cried. They don't make 'em like Mark Twain anymore.[/quote]
I know! The problem is that it is the most funny if your first language is English AND you have gone through some of the struggles that Clemens went through.

And I swear some of the "double-perfect" examples I've seen look a like some of his deliberate exaggerations, don't they? 


			
				Flovi said:
			
		

> Es gibt auf vielen englischsprachigen Deutschlern-Seiten diese Liste: "X Gründe, warum ich Deutsch lernen soll". Ein Grund fehlt immer: "Mark Twain hat die Sprache geliebt."


I agree!


			
				Who said:
			
		

> So einen Satz würde man sicherlich nicht sagen. Wenn ich es tatsächlich sagen würde, so würde ich sicherlich "sein" vergessen.


That's why I said it sounded like one of Twain's "made-up" sentences!

Gaer


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:


> Nein, denn wenn ich mehr als vier Verben hintereinander benutze, dann weiß ich doch nicht mal mehr, was ich eigentlich sagen wollte. Ich würde vielleicht bis zum "gewesen" kommen und, nur wenn ich Glück habe, noch ein zufälliges "sein" oder "haben" nachstellen.


I think we all get into the middle of a sentence now and then and think, "Wait a minute, this is getting weird, I think I'll try again."

This even happens to me in writing sometimes. I get halfway through a sentence, then suddenly I want to write more and it's not working. For a moment I think, "Well, there must be a way to finish this". But sometimes there isn't. 

Gaer


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:


> Ich lebe auch im Osten, und diese Konstruktion ist hier sehr üblich. Den von Gaer aufgeführten Satz würde ich dennoch nie so sagen, denn das sind mir zu viele Verben in einem Satzteil. Allerdings kann ich mir "das hab ich dir doch schon mal gesagt gehabt" gut vorstellen. Gaer, wie klänge denn "I've had said that to you already" im Englischen?


In my opinion no one anywhere in the English speaking word would use the construction above. 

However, one of the most striking things about English is the "had had" construction, which is 100% correct and looks wrong to many people learning English.

"If only I had had the help that I'm getting now in this forum when I first started struggling with German…"

Like that.

The problem with ""das hab ich dir doch schon mal gesagt gehabt", if you try to carry it over into English, is that "hab" = have, but "gehabt" is "had", right? (I'm getting confused myself).

I suppose "hab(e) gesagt gehabt" is roughly "have had said". It just doesn't translate. Believe it or not, the meaning is 100% clear in German, at least to me, with the "extra verb". It must be a "German-only" 
phenomenon. 

By the way, these new arrows linking posts are REALLY helpful!

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:


> In my opinion no one anywhere in the English speaking word would use the construction above.


 
That's what I supposed; actually, I mentioned it just for fun. I have often thought whether or not it would be possible in some other language, but it has always (_had_ ) sounded strange and not very native.



> However, one of the most striking things about English is the "had had" construction, which is 100% correct and looks wrong to many people learning English.


 
To people who are new to English, it does look strange. However, the more often you use it, the better and more logical it looks. 



> "If only I had had the help that I'm getting now in this forum when I first started struggling with German…"


 
Remember this?

_Ann had had had while Tom had had had had had had had had a better effect on the teacher_. 



> The problem with ""das hab ich dir doch schon mal gesagt gehabt", if you try to carry it over into English, is that "hab" = have, but "gehabt" is "had", right? (I'm getting confused myself).


 
Corect: "Ich habe gehört gehabt" would be "I've had heard" in English.



> I suppose "hab(e) gesagt gehabt" is roughly "have had said". It just doesn't translate. Believe it or not, the meaning is 100% clear in German, at least to me, with the "extra verb". It must be a "German-only"
> phenomenon.


 
As I said above: yes, it must be a German-only phenomenon. Let's see if Jana can suggest a good Czech comparison. 



> By the way, these new arrows linking posts are REALLY helpful!


 
I know: ()



Whodunit said:


> Most of the changes are indeed helpful , although I mus agree with J3.
> 
> Hehe, I've found one of those "boring, but helpful features:" The little arrow next to the name in a quote that redirects you to the original post. It is something I really longed for, because sometimes I read a quote, but it makes not much sense without context. So I scroll through the page, but can't find the original text.


----------



## Hutschi

jester. said:


> Laut Sick liegt die Ursache des "Ultra-Perfekts", wie er es nennt, in der Natur der Umgangssprache. Da nämlich beim Reden öfter mal durch Neben- und Störgeräusche Teile von Sätzen verloren gehen, hat sich das Ultra-Perfekt etabliert, um den Vergangenheitscharakter zu verstärken und Missverständnissen vorzubeugen.
> 
> Allerdings überzeugt mich diese Erklärung inzwischen auch nicht mehr so sehr...



Ich denke, es ist eine relativ alte grammatische Form. Man verwendet sie, um die Aussagen eindeutig zu gestalten oder um sie zu verstärken. Ich denke nicht, dass es vorzugsweise an Störgeräuschen liegt.


Es ist analog gebildet zu "ich hatte etwas gehabt." 
Hierbei it "etwas" normalerweise ein Ding. Aber es kann auch eine Wortgruppe sein. 
Ich hatte viel zu Essen gehabt.
Hier entsteht schnell: 
Ich hatte viel gegessen gehabt.


----------

